# حاجات المراة بحسب الكتاب المقدس؟



## اني بل (3 أبريل 2009)

-	الحاجة الى الحب : وهذه الحاجة كانت دوما" الأولى في لائحة احتياجات جميع النساء ، فالمراة تنتظر من زوجها ان يظهر لها المحبة بكلامه وبأعماله المضحية في السر والعلن ( أفسس 5 : 25 )
" ايها الرجال احبوا نساءكم، كما احب المسيح أيضا" الكنيسة وأسلم نفسه لأجلها".


-	الحاجة الى الشركة والرفقة الطيبة والمفرحة : تحتاج المرأة الى الشعور بأن زوجها هو ألزق صديق لها في الحياة ( جامعة 9 : 9 )
" التذ عيشا" مع المراة التي احببتها كل أيام حياة باطلك، التي اعطاك اياها تحت الشمس ، كل أيام باطلك ، لأن ذلك نصيبك في الحياة وفي تعبك الذي تتعبه تحت الشمس ".
وهو يتمتع بالشركة والرفقة معها وهو منفتح تجاهها ( امثال 5 : 15 – 18 )
" اشرب مياها" من جبك ومياها" جارية من بئرك، لاتفض ينابيعك الى الخارج ، سواقي مياه في الشوارع ، لتكن لك وحدك وليس لأجانب معك، ليكن ينبوعك مباركا" ، وافرح بامراة شبابك."
كما تتوقع ان يخرجها زوجها للسهرات والنزهات ، وان يسمع لها ، ويناقش معها المشاكل  واعماله المهنية ، ويفهم أحاسيسها ومخاوفها، ويتواصل معها عاطفيا".


-	الحاجة الى الالتزام الأمين: المراة تحتاج الى ان تضمن ان زوجها هو بالكلية ونهائيا" لها...هو ليس لوالديه في ما بعد ، وليس لامراة اخرى، وليس حتى لعمله ( تكوين 2 : 23 – 24 ) وتثنية 24 : 5 ) ؛ (مرقس 10 : 7 )
" فقال آدم : "هذه الآن عظم من عظامي ولحم من لحمي ، هذه تدعى امراة لانها من امرء أخذت" لذلك يترك الرجل اباه واماه ويلتصق بامراته ويكونان جسدا" واحدا". "
هذا يفترض منه ان يكرر لها كلمات التوكيد والوفاء (هوشع 2 : 19 )
"وأخطبك لنفسي الى الأبد ، وأخطبك لنفسي بالعدل والحق والاحسان والمراحم."
ويعطيها المزيد من الوقت النوعي، والانتباه لها، والاهتمام بحياتها الشخصية وأمورها  واشراكها في حياته اليومية كشريكة.


-	الحاجة الى العناية: تحتاج المراة الى ان تشعر بالاطمئنان المادي والى كون حاجاتها وحاجات أولادها مؤمنة من زوجها ( 2 كورنثوس 12 : 14 ) و( أفسس 5 : 29 )
" لانه لا ينبغي ان الاولاد يذخرون للوالدين ، بل الوالدون للأولاد."
"فانه لم يبغض أحد جسده قط، بل يقوته ويربيه، كما الرب أيضا" للكنيسة."
الزوجة بحاجة الى زوج يهتم بالأمور الصغيرة كتصليح سيارتها والأعطال المنزلية.


-	الحاجة الى الاحترام والتكريم:الكتاب المقدس يقول ان المراة هي " الاناء الأضعف "لذا يجب ان تشعر بان زوجها يقبلها ويكرمها (1 بطرس 3 : 7 )
"كذلكم ايها الرجال ، كونوا ساكنين بحسب الفطنة مع الاناء النسائي كالأضعف، معطين اياهن كرامة، كالوارثات أيضا" معكم نعمة الحياة، لكي لاتعاق صلواتكم."
على الرجل ان يتعلم كيف يكون متعاطفا"، محترما"، لطيفا"، ممنونا"، غفورا"، ومنعما" تجاه زوجته.


-	الحاجة الى الشعور بانوثتها : قالت احدى السيدات :
" انه عندما خلق الله آدم من ضلعه ومن لحمه ، ودعاها حواء ( تكوين 2 : 23 )
"هذه الآن عظم من عظامي ولحم من لحمي، هذه تدعى امراة لانها من امرء أخذت"
شعرت يومها المراة بشئ مميز ...اذ شعرت بأنوثتها، فهي لم تكن كباقي الحيوانات التي دعاها آدم، وكانت تشعر بالشعور ذاته في كل مرة استرق زوجها آدم النظر اليها."


-	الحاجة الى العلاقة الزوجية الحميمة: وبينما الرجل يتحرك بغريزته الجنسية نحو زوجته، تحتاج الزوجة الى ان تشعر بمحبته عبر الملاطفة الكلامية ( 1 كورنثوس 7 : 3- 5 )
"ليوف الرجل المرأة حقها الواجب، وكذلك المرأة أيضا" الرجل، ليس للمرأة تسلط على جسدها ، بل للرجل، وكذلك الرجل أيضا" ليس له تسلط على جسده ، بل للمراة."
والى أخذها بذراعيه، والتعبير لها عن محبته وتقديره، كان يقدم لها وردة وهدية قبل ان يذهبا الى الفراش الزوجي.


-	الحاجة الى مساعدة زوجها في تربية الأولاد: تحتاج الزوجة الى ان يكون زوجها أبا" صالحا"، وصاحب التزام عائلي قوي، هي تتوقع منه ان يكون شريكا" فاعلا" في تربية أولادها ، وبخاصة في ممارسة السلطة الأبوية.
( أفسس 6 : 1- 4 ) ؛ ( كولوسي 3 : 20 )
" أيها الأولاد، أطيعوا والديكم في الرب لأن هذا حق،"" أكرم أباك وأمك "، التي هي أول وصية بوعد، " لكي يكون لكم خير ، وتكونوا طوال الاعمار على الارض"، وأنتم أيها الآباء ، لاتغيظوا أولادكم بل ربوهم بتأديب الرب وانذاره.

" أيها الأولاد ، أطيعوا والديكم في كل شئ لأن هذا مرضي في الرب ، أيها الآباء ، لا تغيظوا أولادكم لئلا يفشلوا."


وللالهنا الحبيب كل المجد من الان والى الأبد
آمين


----------



## kalimooo (4 أبريل 2009)

Joyful Song

شكرااااااااا على الموضوع الرائع

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## MIKEL MIK (5 أبريل 2009)

*موضوع رائع كالعاده

شكرا ليكي Joyful Song

وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## اني بل (6 أبريل 2009)

شكرا" يا كليمو ،وربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## اني بل (6 أبريل 2009)

شكرا" يا ميكيل على كلامك المشجع ، وأطلب من رب المجد أن يباركك ويحميك من كل شر وشبه شر ويظلل عليك بستروحماية الروح القدس ( آمين )


----------



## MIKEL MIK (6 أبريل 2009)

joyful song قال:


> شكرا" يا ميكيل على كلامك المشجع ، وأطلب من رب المجد أن يباركك ويحميك من كل شر وشبه شر ويظلل عليك بستروحماية الروح القدس ( آمين )




*شكرا اختي علي دعوتك وكلامك الجميل


وكل سنه وانتي طيبه​*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (6 أبريل 2009)

ميرسى يا Joyful Song​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (6 أبريل 2009)

*مرسيه ليكي جوي
موضوع رائع
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## اني بل (7 أبريل 2009)

شكرا" كوكي ، ربنا يباركك


----------



## اني بل (7 أبريل 2009)

شكرا" أختي جي....، وربنا يباركك


----------



## doooody (7 أبريل 2009)

_موضوع في منتهي الرووووووووووعة 
تسلم ايدك ياقمر 
الموضوع رااااااااااااااااااااائع وجميل جداااا
ربنا يبارك حياتك 
:big35:_​


----------



## اني بل (8 أبريل 2009)

شكرا" يا.....قمر على كلامك الحلو اللي زي العسل مثللك ،ونورتيني .....حبيبتي ....بحبك من كل قلبي ، وربنا يباركك


----------



## الملكة العراقية (9 أبريل 2009)

​


----------



## BishoRagheb (9 أبريل 2009)

موضوع رائع وجميل جدا ياجو
شكرا ليكي ولتعبك​


----------



## وليم تل (9 أبريل 2009)

شكرا Joyful Song
على الموضوع الجميل
ودمتى بود​


----------



## اني بل (10 أبريل 2009)

شكرا: لكم يا زعيم ، وربنا يحفظك


----------



## اني بل (19 أبريل 2009)

نظرة الكتاب حول حاجات المراة؟


----------



## النهيسى (22 أبريل 2009)

موضوع أكثر من ممتاذ

شكرا
الرب يبارككم​


----------



## اني بل (23 أبريل 2009)

ميرس كثير على مرورك اللطيف ، وربنا يباركك


----------

